# Windows xp auf Festplatte installieren und dannach in einem anderen PC verwenden?



## philedephilphil (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe meine Notebookfestplatte mit meinem normalem Rechner verbunden um darauf WinXp Pro zu installieren ( Grund: mein notebook hat keine laufwerke) .
Mein Problem ist das nachdem ich Windows auf diese Festplatte installiert habe (also erstmal die Platte formatiert->windows installiert->neustart->windows "weiter" installiert->festplatte ausgebaut->in notebook rein->"Fehler beim Laden des Betriebssystem" <<Warum passiert das?  Wer könnte mir mal genau sagen wie ich das anstelle das es auch funktioniert? Es ist sehr dringend!


Gruß phil


----------



## Nightcrawler (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

also das wird auch nicht klappen.

Weil Windows die Systemdatein für den jeweilgen PC Installiert.

Nforce oder VIA Chip Satz
AMD oder Intel Rechner
BUS Controller

etc.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten damit es trotzdem klappz.

1. Externes CD Laufwerk für Notebook kaufen und das über USB an Nootbock anschließen.

2. Gehäuse für extrene Festplatte kaufen. CD Laufwerk aus Hauptrechner ausbauen. Laufwerk mit Gehäuse verbinden (wenn sowas geht, habe ich noch versucht) und dann alles an Laptop anschliessen.
und WinXP Installieren.

Ich offe ich konnte dir helfen.

*Achja Möglichkeit 2 auf eigene Gefahr anwenden.* 

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## philedephilphil (24. Juli 2004)

Also mir wurde von mehreren Seiten gesagt das es funktionieren würde, naja.
Über deine Idee hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht leider kann das notebook aber nicht über usb booten. Achso es gibt auch die Möglichkeit per Netzwerk, hat leider aber auch nicht funktioniert.

ps: das mit dem Festplattentausch wurde mir so erklärt das man wenn der PC neustarten will nachdem die Windows "Vor"Installation abgeschlossen wurde die Festplatte rauszieht und einfach weiter am Notebook macht (da später die Windows CD nicht mehr gebraucht wird) da irgend wie dann noch keine Systemspezifische Dateien installiert worden sind.Vielleicht können andere mir da weiter helfen.


----------



## Ranbert (25. Juli 2004)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den gesamten i386-Ordner von der WinXP-CD auf die Platte zu kopieren und selbige dann wieder ins Notebook ein zu bauen! Dann einfach mit einer Bootdisk starten, und aus dem Ordner heraus Winnt.exe starten, damit kannst Du dann die Installation komplett auf dem Notebook durchführen....

[EDIT]
Hmm, wie es scheint hab ich nicht genau genug gelesen und übersehen, dass Du momentan gar keine Möglichkeit hast ausser von der Platte zu booten. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit die Platte im anderen Rechner mit 'sys x:' (x ist der Laufwerksbuchstabe) startfähig zu machen, dann den Ordner zu kopieren und daraus zu installieren.
[/EDIT]


----------



## xCondoRx (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias_Nordwig _
> *wozu möchtest du auf einem solchen Notebook xp installieren? Ein Multimediabetriebssystem (was auch nur dazu geeignet und ansonsten schrott ist) auf ein Multimeiaunfähiges Notebook. *lol
> 
> MfG
> ...



mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dieser post so unsinnig ist, wie einem eskimo einen kühlschrank zu verkaufen, könntest du vielleicht mal begründen, warum Windows XP deiner meinung nach schrott ist.. jedenfalls ist dein post nicht gerade objektiv.. man bedenke, dass bei XP wesentlich weniger absürze, bluescreens oder systemausfälle zu verzeichnen sind, als bei einer "home" windows version davor.. dazu kommt die hardwareerkennung die nahezu jede aktuelle hardware erkennt und ohne neustart lauffähig macht.. netzwerkeinrichtung, einrichtung von dsl; das alles ist wesentlich vereinfacht worden..


----------



## philedephilphil (27. Juli 2004)

naja hab das teil einfach gegen ein anderes umgetauscht mit CD/DVD.

achso was du meintest das das teil als multimedia gerät unnütz wär stimmt nicht das teil "hatte" einen pentium 4 m 1,5 , 512 mb Ram , 40 gig Festplatte.


----------

